# Your home made discus cuisine recipe?



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Just want to start a thread on your favorite recipes for your discus?
I know some people boil some ingredients and some use all raw, so please kindly specify if anything is cooked...
Do you feed them every meal with the same food or do you have more than one receipt?
Any special thing you want to share when it comes to feeding your discus with your own home made food?
Thank you,


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

So you are looking for receipts on wood? Or is it recipes on food for discus.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Seems like is about food, it did confused me at first lol


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I was feeling a bit cruel at the moment. It is definitely a good question. I am also interested in some recipes for discus. It may help someone win the contest.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Sorry guys, clumpy fingers...LOL
food, not wood.


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

Omg!?! Ur eating the discus?!?


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

okay okay keep the jokes coming then,...LOL
seems like it is going that direction anyway whether I like it or not. *sign*


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

My successful mash....

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/diy-area-18/did-myself-food-29881/

There are so many variations for doing your own, and so easy!


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Forrest discus are apparently known worldwide. Here's a link to what he feeds his fish:

Forrest homemade Nori powder


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a lot of nori powder from Forrest if anyone is interested.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's a link to my beef heart recipe. http://aprilsaquarium.blogspot.ca/s...00-07:00&max-results=7&start=35&by-date=false
Lots of pics of discus I imported before also.
You can also use ground turkey breast.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

My homemade discus foods.

minced turkey breasts......less work than using beefhearts
Pro Growth or Pro More(vitamins)......,depends age of discus
Shrimp powder/nori powder for enhancing 
Calcium powder for bone structure.

feed them once a day b4 water changes.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

+1......always learning from my mentor.



April said:


> Here's a link to my beef heart recipe. APRIL'S AQUARIUM
> Lots of pics of discus I imported before also.
> You can also use ground turkey breast.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

April said:


> Here's a link to my beef heart recipe. APRIL'S AQUARIUM
> Lots of pics of discus I imported before also.
> You can also use ground turkey breast.


There's certainly a lot of nourishment in your recipe. I guess the key is protein, vitamins and making it tasty for the fish.


----------

